# How Tight Is Tight Enough



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

For those of you that have a queen slide, which is most all of us, how tight do you tighten the screw down thingies on the inside of the bed slide. Even though they have found 2 places were rain water was getting in around my queen slide (1. bed guide rails ascue, 2. a place that was unsealed at the factory) I have been asked 3 times if I use them and how tight I make them. My reply was, yes I use them and I tighten them tight until I get afraid they may start to pull away from the wall (which they probably wouldn't).


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Alot of members don't use them at all and not using them is no excuse for a leak.
I just tighten mine down snug.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Alot of members don't use them at all and not using them is no excuse for a leak.
> I just tighten mine down snug.


When I had my 27RSDS, I just got them snug, too. No leaks, no problems.
Darlene


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree that it should have no impact on the trailer leaking....Could be wrong but do not see how that would alterthe seals.....good luck


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I was mainly curious what othes do. I thought they were to keep the slide from creeping back in and didn't need to be real tight.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I tighten mine down snug. Yes they keep the slide from creeping and keep the gasket pressed up tight so you don't get a leak.

Scott


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They only need to be tight enough to maintain contact of the inside seal. Not that this is what controls the leakage.

There is an outside wiper seal and then a weir that catches anything that gets by and then dumps it out of the bottom. With the inside seal making contact you can see the weir outlets on the bottom of both sides of the slide.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is DW job and she tightens it hand tight and no problems with leaks

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

FraTra said:


> I was mainly curious what othes do. I thought they were to keep the slide from creeping back in and didn't need to be real tight.


Hmmm, what could others be doing to cause the slide to creep in?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Itâ€™s a matter of personal preference ...
Some may feel more comfortable with it tighter and 
others may like it a little looser. 
I just hand tighten them. I just watch
the wall to see if there is any stress, like
looking like it is pulling from the wall too much.

I would think if you didnâ€™t use this like some 
have stated, it would add to the motion that is felt 
within the camper. The slide would be just hanging
out the back and be able to move side to side.
And eventually â€œcreepâ€ its way in.

MaeJae


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We never use them and have never had a leak or a problem with the bed creeping in.

Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Tighten just to snug. I read a post once that someone forgot to tighten them and the bed started closing on them.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like I am in the minority here, but I tighten ours down pretty hard. I am not convinced you could not pull them out of the wall if you went too tight, but I crank on them pretty good.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like I am in the minority here, but I tighten ours down pretty hard.


Doug, I'm surprised you don't use a torque wrench.









We don't tighten them much at all ... perhaps a 1/4 turn beyond just touching; enough so they stay up, but no more. My assumption has been that these are to prevent the slide from moving back in rather than to tighten a weather seal. We've had no leaks.

Ed


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like I am in the minority here, but I tighten ours down pretty hard. I am not convinced you could not pull them out of the wall if you went too tight, but I crank on them pretty good.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


We snapped the knob off of our other Outback tightening it down too much

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Dunno, the inside was DW's job, I did the outside on set up and packing up

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We keep ours just snug but the PO I guess liked them really tight because the curbside plastic knob stripped on our first trip out. Now there is a small wrench in the tip out drawer to tighten that side just a tad. No leaks.

Hey was the the first useful use of the tip out drawer
















Bill


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

We use them just tight enough so that our smart allec friends we camp with dont push our bed in at night with us sleeping in it.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

schrade said:


> We use them just tight enough so that our smart allec friends we camp with dont push our bed in at night with us sleeping in it.


With our jack knife sofa in the upright position, I don't think our slide would go very far...even with someone trying to help it!

Nonetheless, we tighten the knobs a couple of twists past contact. No problems to date.

Dan


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

just snug...no leaks


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Since we had to reglue one knob, and the onther one is loose, just tight enough to keep thep pressure on them so they won't slide off.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

schrade said:


> We use them just tight enough so that our smart allec friends we camp with dont push our bed in at night with us sleeping in it.


Man! Those people get around don't they! I think I have the same friends here in Oregon!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Alot of members don't use them at all and not using them is no excuse for a leak.
> I just tighten mine down snug.


I do not use them at all. No leaks.

Thor


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

FraTra said:


> For those of you that have a queen slide, which is most all of us, how tight do you tighten the screw down thingies on the inside of the bed slide. Even though they have found 2 places were rain water was getting in around my queen slide (1. bed guide rails ascue, 2. a place that was unsealed at the factory) I have been asked 3 times if I use them and how tight I make them. My reply was, yes I use them and I tighten them tight until I get afraid they may start to pull away from the wall (which they probably wouldn't).


hello my queen slide was leaking also not much but a leak is aleak.with a poncho and flashlight i found that the main gasket around pullout was not right.it seems the right sideoneoverlapped to make a seal buthe left didnot. so with a flat butterknife.under the gasket i slid it top to bottom slowly.and made them all the same .done leak stoped..then i noticed it was very dry gasket that is so alil amorall on it brought it back to life. also had a nother leak under couuch i tracked that down too. aheavetyrain from the rear any why water got into tt by way of the taillight and ran along the wire into tt alil plumbers putty on inside top of lensecover done . its alittle long story but hope it helped kenny


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Talked to the dealer again Friday and was told they reproduced the leak with a hose but could stop the slide leak by tightening down the clamps. I told them again I used the clamps and tightened them enough that I was afraid to go any tighter because the plastic knob might break. I think they are trying blame me because I am insisting on a replacement unit. There was a second leak they found though.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I had queen slide leaking too. It came in the bottom of the seal. Problem was the adjustment screws too high on the slide supports outside. When they are adjusted lower, the slide slopes away from the main unit just a tad. Keep the trailer tongue a little higher and water doesn't tend to hang around long enough to get in.

Now...the clamp thing. First few years, OUTBACK put the clamps on the bottom of the slide. Later years, they were moved up to the sides of the slide. (mine are on the bottom) If I crank on them...they just tilt the slide back up level...so I only give them enough turns to keep the slide in place. (very little)

The only other leak on that slide was caused by a small twig that got under the seal.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just so tht it's snug...but not tight by any means.


----------

